# Choosing a Breeder and a Puppy



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

So here I am....heart on my sleeve. I'm asking for your critique and suggestions on this topic. Go ahead be honest. I don't want to ask for TOO much, and I don't want to forget the things I've heard and hopefully learned about choosing a breeder and a puppy. I put an entry in my Blog here listing the things I think are important and what I want to find in a breeder and puppy. I plan on editing it as time goes by. Since many may not have time to check my blog, I'm posting what in the present addition of that list is today.
Remember it is up for change.

Maltese and their health is Mom's 24/7 interest and study. Always learning!







</span>


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Lexxi & Nikki's mom has pinned a whole list of questions to ask breeders under this "Breeder" topic.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks good!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dee, I am going home tomorrow and if I don't remember PLEASE remind me to give you my database that I had started.

I think your list is fine. I would specifically ask about GME/NME in addition to liver problems. I found that when I was looking for Sadie the more info I gave the breeder about me, the more receptive they were to get back in touch with me. I wouldn't hesitate to say that you had recently lost Frosty and that he was Maltese and 15 years old. That will get their attention quickly. You might want to put the info about yourself first and foremost and then go into the stuff that you are looking for in a puppy. Is age important to you? If you will take an older pup be sure to mention that. The breeders will probably disagree with me, but I think that Sadie's personality at 14 weeks wasn't necessarily what her personality was at 6 months. Getting Sassy and Hope at 6 months was pretty true and accurate in terms of their personality.

I am glad to see the search beginning. It really does give you something positive to focus on. I understand.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Dee, I am going home tomorrow and if I don't remember PLEASE remind me to give you my database that I had started.
> 
> I think your list is fine. I would specifically ask about GME/NME in addition to liver problems. I found that when I was looking for Sadie the more info I gave the breeder about me, the more receptive they were to get back in touch with me. I wouldn't hesitate to say that you had recently lost Frosty and that he was Maltese and 15 years old. That will get their attention quickly. You might want to put the info about yourself first and foremost and then go into the stuff that you are looking for in a puppy. Is age important to you? If you will take an older pup be sure to mention that. The breeders will probably disagree with me, but I think that Sadie's personality at 14 weeks wasn't necessarily what her personality was at 6 months. Getting Sassy and Hope at 6 months was pretty true and accurate in terms of their personality.
> 
> I am glad to see the search beginning. It really does give you something positive to focus on. I understand.[/B]


Thanks Susan.

I am going to make those changes on the blog copy. GME/NME is my biggest fear and should be on there for sure. I would go for the 6 mos. age also. The more that can be told about adult temperament the better.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Dee, bless your heart









You have no idea how much this makes my day. I can feel how proud Frosty is of you.

I like the minor changes, Susan suggested. I had something to add, and now it's left my mind. I'll post it when I think of it. I'm just so happy you will have a fluffy in the near future.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Dee, the puppy you want describes my little Hannah to a T. But she ain't no puppy. LOL I'm so glad you're researching now for a new fluffy & I hope you find the perfect one for you.







I think Frosty would agree, you'll be perfect for the new little fluffy.Good luck in your search.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, I would definitely start off by saying you just lost your precious Frosty, since that loss is something that many breeders can identify with and can make them even more willing to help you find the 'right' dog. 
I wish you luck with your puppy search!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea for you, Dee!!









I'm not much help, but I sure love puppies - good luck on your quest. Please keep us updated!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good Luck Dee, I wish you the best...
Andrea


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so pleased your search has begun!! The perfect little baby is out there just waiting to be loved by you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dee, I wish you luck in finding a Malt companion. I'm so glad you are able to open your heart.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Dee, I wish you luck in finding a Malt companion. I'm so glad you are able to open your heart.[/B]


I'm lonely, Sher!









I really am not actually offically looking for a puppy. Just trying to refine what I need to know and do. The best time for me to actually home a puppy would be this Fall. I figure if I know where I'm getting one my breeder can plan ahead and have the right one for me. I hope?







But then I could be like Susan and pop up with just the right one like Hope...... I've really been waiting for almost 3 years. I started looking before Frosty got so old, then realized he would not deal with a puppy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck, Dee. These lil creatures bring so much love, joy and companionship into our lives! Frosty would be proud of you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great news Dee, we are glad your search has begun!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you have a great - list of things to ask and things to say. I sent an email first talking about me and my family and then I talked to Heidi for a long time on the phone - talking about how I see dogs as a member of the family and talking about the recent death of my Min. Schz. and all the care that went into her through out her life. (I didn't get my teeth cleaned as an undergraduate - but Libby had her teeth cleaned every year because I couldn't afford for both of us to go). I told her what I wanted in a dog as well - what kind of attitudes I was used to etc. I know you'll find the right breeder/maltese out there.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

that Sadie's personality at 14 weeks wasn't necessarily what her personality was at 6 months. Getting Sassy and Hope at 6 months was pretty true and accurate in terms of their personality.
.
[/QUOTE]

Susan,

I certainly agree with you about personality. I got Sophie at 6 months and the breeder described her as wild and crazy. Once I brought her home though she changed and was the most cooperative girl imaginable. She'd follow my every step and did everything I asked. Unlike my Smudge who does the OPPOSITE of what I want. LOL

Also, asking about GME/NME is a good question. However, both can crop up out of the blue and and this doesn't necessarily mean the line is tainted. This also goes for luxating patellas.

Cathy

Cathy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Cathy,

Good point about things like GME and patellas cropping up out of the blue. I understand that and usually am afraid to ask a breeder about that because I'm afraid they will back off of me. They might think I expect "perfection" for life in a live animal, which is impossible.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Dee,

I am sure any breeder would be happy to sell you a puppy...you provide an ideal home. I would worry more about which breeder you would rather go to. At least in my opinion, which doesn't count for much, lol. Also, frankly I wouldn't worry quite so much about luxating patellas. It just seems so prevalent and after we fixed Miko's (was it 2 years ago?), he hasn't had any problems since then at all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Miko's Mommie. Miko is so cute! Where did you get him?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Dee, I just wanted to wish you luck. A sweet new companion will most likely be in your arms soon.









If you ever want to know more about Sprout's breeder feel free to PM me.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

dee,

well, good for you!! it's great you are doing research to find the perfect breeder and pup.









i wish you luck on your journey. i know it will be a very informative and exciting one.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It's so hard to choose there are so many great breeders out there. 
I like the look of alot so I get confused.
But armed with all my information and knowledge I'm on my merry way








Good Luck Dee,
Andrea


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Dee~
I am so happy that you are looking for a new baby...







And, the list sounds really good so far!! I hope you find the baby of your dreams, and also a breeder who is kind and willing to answer every single question. Good Luck! and let the search begin!!!!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Dee,
I agree with Susan. The personality really does change towards 6 months or so. Lily is so different now that she has matured a little more. She did not seem as friendly or as lovey dovey as Bentley when we first met her or brought her home but boy is she now. 
Aimee


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> Dee,
> I agree with Susan. The personality really does change towards 6 months or so. Lily is so different now that she has matured a little more. She did not seem as friendly or as lovey dovey as Bentley when we first met her or brought her home but boy is she now.
> Aimee[/B]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390694
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aimee,

I am glad to hear that Lily has become more friendly. She was a show prospect anyway. They really do change and that is why we as show breeders hold our show prospects until they are 9 months to a year or older. That way, we know exactly what the Maltese is gong to always be. With show prospects, their permanent teeth don't come in until they are older. So if they are show prospects in every other way, we have to wait and watch the teeth. So, often when a breeder keeps a puppy for a longer time, you are getting one of their best puppies. We have kept three boys from the same breeding as Lily and Bently and have had a very difficult time in deciding who is the best to show. We are having to let them go.

Of course, you are special, and you got two of my best before I had a chance to really know for sure! It is also because we prefer for our puppies (even show prospects) to go to a forever home.

Phyllis 
Ga-Li Maltese


----------

